# Some of my muti floral paph's for sharing - some updates



## Camellkc (Nov 2, 2014)

Northern winter is not the blooming season of most of the paphs, in particular for muti florals. In this boring season, as a muti floral grower, one of the items I could share here is the plant itself - the size of most of the mutis are huge! Comments on their growing conditions are most welcome, please.

1. Paph. Philippinese var. robelini






2. Paph. Lowii





3. Paph. Gigantifolium





4. Paph. Rothschildianum





5. Paph. Supardii





6. Paph. St. Swithin





7. Paph.MK





8. Paph. William ambler (one of the happiest mutis in my home)


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2014)

they are spotless! what are your growing conditions? (light/water/humidty/fertilizer/medium)?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice plants!


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 2, 2014)

From one multi Paph grower to another, that is some superb multi growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2014)

They all look very healthy and happy. Must please you nicely!


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you for your comments!

Re. Justin's enquiry, I just place at the south facing windowsill, without any supplementary lighting equipment. Sunlight comes to the growing area from September to March each year, and for the rest, only diffused light could reach there. I water them twice per week, supplement with some liquid fertilizer once per week. For the potting medium, I use mix medium with Japanese Orchid Stone, Fir Bark plus Charcoal. The proportion of which is about 1:1:0.2 respectively. One thing I wish to point out is, during the hot summer days (the highest daily temperature could reach 33 - 34 degress C.), I will place some of them to an air conditioned room every night to create a large diurnal range of temperature environment, which favors the growing of paph. For the dry season, I use humidifier to maintain the humidity of the growing area.


----------



## Stone (Nov 2, 2014)

Excellent! Not much more to do but wait!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice. BTW, they can get much larger.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 2, 2014)

Good job growing. You have some excellent specimens there.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2014)

very healthy plants - well grown


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with all comments above, beautiful plants.  I see you are keeping most of your multis quite shady. Have these flowered before for you?


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 2, 2014)

paphioboy said:


> I agree with all comments above, beautiful plants.  I see you are keeping most of your multis quite shady. Have these flowered before for you?



Thank you for the comments and appreciation~~~~

Actually the real environment is not such shady - Some leaves were hurt by the strong sunlight before!! Of coz, most of them have been bloomed for more than one time.:rollhappy:

Actually, I wonder if I give too much light for the Paph. giga, as I can see the leaves' color is more greenish as compared with other clones I have seen.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you for the comments and appreciation~~~~
> 
> Actually the real environment is not such shady - Some leaves were hurt by the strong sunlight before!! Of coz, most of them have been bloomed for more than one time.:rollhappy:
> 
> Actually, I wonder if I give too much light for the Paph. giga, as I can see the leaves' color is more greenish as compared with other clones I have seen.



Greenish, as in light green or dark green? From your PICs all look to be the same green


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 3, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Greenish, as in light green or dark green? From your PICs all look to be the same green



Sorry for the unclear terms. Do you think the leaves are more yellow green then most of other Gigas? Most of the others I see have dark green leaves.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2014)

Gigantifolium tends to have a bluish-green tint (glaucous appearance) on the leaves, like glaucophyllum, when grown shady.


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2014)

you shouldn't change a thing they look great.


----------



## Alex (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome multis. Can I ask what your Winter temps are like? Max and min?


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you again for all your comments! I will post some more for sharing this weekend.

Re. Alex: The normal winter temperature in Hong Kong ranges from 10 degree C to 20 degree C. However, the lowest temperature could reach 6-7 Degree C occationally.


----------



## Alex (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you. So your multis might get down to 10C regularly?

I'm keen to know these details because your multis are some of the best I've seen!

Alex


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex said:


> Thank you. So your multis might get down to 10C regularly?
> 
> I'm keen to know these details because your multis are some of the best I've seen!
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the appreciation. Actually, your assumption is true only in winter months (around 2 months per year).


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 8, 2014)

Some more for sharing:-

9. Paph. Hsinying Lady Duck - a very slow grower!











2. Paph. philippinese var. alba





3. Paph. philippinese var. laevigatum 









4. Paph. kolopakingii


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2014)

growing a kolo indoors! You'll need a bigger apartment!


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 8, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> growing a kolo indoors! You'll need a bigger apartment!



Sure, I am frustrated when it grows bigger and bigger. The largest leaf for it is 60 cm long! Actually, it's is the topperi variety, which is known from the green colored spike and more downward presentation of leaves, as compared with a "true" kolopakingii.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 9, 2014)

Roll out the red carpet for this all-star cast. What a beautiful collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful plants.


----------

